# International Community School



## lucymurts (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi all, 
I've been offered a teaching position at the International Community School in Abu Dhabi. I haven't accepted the job as yet. 
Does anyone have any information on this school, what's the school like, teaching there, students etc. Any insight would be useful really. 
Cheers.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Have you checked out their website?
Full of ipsum lorem pages!!!
Cheers
Steve


----------

